# ADF pics



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

The boy:


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Is there something wrong with my browser (Firefox)? I click on the photos but don't get the enlargement


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Give me some more time to fix it, please ....

Enjoy ! They are so funny !


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They are so silly!!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Those are really cute frog pics Lili!


----------



## koopagurl (Jun 23, 2008)

those are some cute poses. i have the same barrel, lol


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

He looks like he's waving at you in the second shot! I'm ovvveeeerrrrr hereeeeeeeee! lol Too cute!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i wish i wasn't an ADF mass murderer. i love these little guys but i'm too scared to keep them anymore.

cute-as-hell pics. makes me jealous.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Those pics are just to cute .


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks.
I feed them with a droper .... nothing else worked.
That barel is a very good piece and I have 2 of them because my betta loves them and also the frogs.
L


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

cool frogs. I've got two in a community tank that gets bloodworms everyother day, they seem to be happy getting what they can from that..

heres one loggin' too:


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

redclove said:


> cool frogs. I've got two in a community tank that gets bloodworms everyother day, they seem to be happy getting what they can from that..
> 
> heres one loggin' too:


Nice froggy.

Cool logg. Where did you get it from ?

L


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

lili said:


> Nice froggy.
> 
> Cool logg. Where did you get it from ?
> 
> L


made it myself. checkit:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=29631&postcount=13


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

redclove said:


> made it myself. checkit:
> 
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=29631&postcount=13


Great job ! Amazing !


----------

